# Question for Emonda owners



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

It's time for me to change my shift cables. The way the bike is currently routed has the right shifter going in on the drive side of the downtube and the rear shifter going through the non-drive side of the downtube.

Is it possible to swap these so the cable housing isn't touching the head tube or would that make the cables cross/rub each other in the downtube?


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

That's the way I have mine. Zero issues. The only "tricky" part is routing the cables through the BB cable guide, but once you do it, it isn't a big deal. Bonus. No housing rub on the head tube.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

okiefo said:


> That's the way I have mine. Zero issues. The only "tricky" part is routing the cables through the BB cable guide, but once you do it, it isn't a big deal. Bonus. No housing rub on the head tube.


Would I still use the same sides of the cable guide for each derailleur? For example, right now the drive side guide routes the rear derailleur.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, run the cables through the cable guide just like they are now. Actually, that's the only way that it can work. The RD cable has to come right out of the guide and directly into the chainstay. it's ok if the cables cross over each other as they pass through the down tube. Be careful not to let them wrap around each other or else you will never get the rear der adjusted. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

thisisthebeave said:


> It's time for me to change my shift cables. The way the bike is currently routed has the right shifter going in on the drive side of the downtube and the rear shifter going through the non-drive side of the downtube.
> 
> Is it possible to swap these so the cable housing isn't touching the head tube or would that make the cables cross/rub each other in the downtube?


I'm confused, isn't the right shifter and the rear shifter the same shifter? 

Are you saying they both shifters are running housing across the head tube?


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

Corey213 said:


> I'm confused, isn't the right shifter and the rear shifter the same shifter?
> 
> Are you saying they both shifters are running housing across the head tube?


This is a crude drawing from a top down view of how it is currently routed (like if you were riding and looked down). The red is the headtube/downtube, green is the handlebar, blue are the shifters, and black is the shifter housing.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Your picture doesn't match what you stated in original post, which is why Corey213 is confused. You called out the "right shifter" and "rear shifter" as different things, but they should be the same.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

jetdog9 said:


> Your picture doesn't match what you stated in original post, which is why Corey213 is confused. You called out the "right shifter" and "rear shifter" as different things, but they should be the same.


Typo.


----------

